# Silverleaf thinking of building timeshares in Dells



## rapmarks (May 22, 2008)

This weeks paper had an article about Silverleaf trying to get permission from the city to build over 600 timeshares on River Road, near Chula Vista in Wisconsin Dells.  It would be in the area that used to be Leutes of Artist Glen and later Captain Dix, across the road from the Wisconsin River.  They would be four story units and share an access road with the Chula Vista Sports Complex.  

What I find interesting is that Christmas Mountin recently readjusted all the sanitary district rates and made the statement that the timeshares are on average only used three days a week (that includes the prime seasons too) in order to get the rates lowered on the timeshares.  For all the new development, the Dells is still very quiet on weekdays, busy on weekends out of prime season.  How do they sell all the offseason?


----------



## brucecz (May 24, 2008)

Bluegreen Points. 

The weekends Friday, Saturday  and Sunday take about 75% of the Bluegreen Points needed for a weeks stay

They used are used year round more than a average of days a week.

The Bluegreen Points  reserations have been booked thight for the summer  several months ago. The BG Points side are booked very tight into September.

Bruce


----------



## Pit (May 24, 2008)

According to this report, the project has been approved.


http://streettalkblog.com/?p=2548


----------



## rapmarks (May 25, 2008)

The Visitor's Bureau reported over a billion tourism dollars last season.

My question was how does Silverleaf expect to sell the off season, do they have the points or club system too?
All the major resorts are selling whole ownership condos for up to $600,000 with the restriction that you can only use them 2 weeks a year and they have to be on their rental program the other 50 weeks, with about a 50 50 share of the proceeds.  They sold like hotcakes, but the stories are the owners are not making enough to meet their payments.


----------



## Pit (May 25, 2008)

$600K for 2 weeks of usage and the obligation to make up any revenue shortfall.    I'm speechless. 

Sorry, I have no idea how Silverleaf plans to market/sell their weeks.


----------



## spoody (Jun 24, 2008)

rapmarks said:


> The Visitor's Bureau reported over a billion tourism dollars last season.
> 
> My question was how does Silverleaf expect to sell the off season, do they have the points or club system too?
> All the major resorts are selling whole ownership condos for up to $600,000 with the restriction that you can only use them 2 weeks a year and they have to be on their rental program the other 50 weeks, with about a 50 50 share of the proceeds.  They sold like hotcakes, but the stories are the owners are not making enough to meet their payments.




Silverleaf will do what they always do to get customers to buy.  They will offer the Bonus Time Program.  The program allows owners to call up to 14 days in advance and book the resort free of charge (Sunday thru Thursday ) if there is availability.  On Friday thru Saturday the fee is between $39 and $79 per night depending on when you purchased the TS.  The Bonus Program can be used over and over as long as there is availability.  An Owner could in theory never use his week if he uses bonus time throughout the year.
Hope this gives some insight.


----------



## Jimster (Jun 24, 2008)

*silverleaf*

Silverleaf is out of place in the USA because it should be a Mexican timeshare resort with Mexican timeshare practices.  It targets anyone that breathes.  While they say a minimum income is required, I am skeptical.  They make what appears to be good deal and, of course, do anything they can to sell them.  They repossess many units I am sure-probably much more than the industry average.  They do not have a HOA.  So if they need money, they just raise the MF's.  They maintain strict control of everything and you don't get anything unless you pay heavily for it.  They also continually add higher levels of ownership and thereby devalue others.  They have regional meetings all the time trying to get you to upgrade at the same inflated prices.  They treat their owners with disdain.  Do I sound bitter??   Also you can bet that each unit will look just like every other unit in the Silverleaf system- right down to the coffee table that resembles a sleigh.  They do a good job of mass marketing and you can bet they will have a heavy traffic flow of potential buyers through their units.  They do allow bonus time and it is sometimes beneficial.  They also have a number of resorts across the country, but really prime areas are neglected.  The practice of buying up prior resorts and sticking in new housing is something they have done successfully in several locations IE- Sheridan, IL.


----------



## spoody (Jun 27, 2008)

Jimster said:


> Silverleaf is out of place in the USA because it should be a Mexican timeshare resort with Mexican timeshare practices.  It targets anyone that breathes.  While they say a minimum income is required, I am skeptical.  They make what appears to be good deal and, of course, do anything they can to sell them.  They repossess many units I am sure-probably much more than the industry average.  They do not have a HOA.  So if they need money, they just raise the MF's.  They maintain strict control of everything and you don't get anything unless you pay heavily for it.  They also continually add higher levels of ownership and thereby devalue others.  They have regional meetings all the time trying to get you to upgrade at the same inflated prices.  They treat their owners with disdain.  Do I sound bitter??   Also you can bet that each unit will look just like every other unit in the Silverleaf system- right down to the coffee table that resembles a sleigh.  They do a good job of mass marketing and you can bet they will have a heavy traffic flow of potential buyers through their units.  They do allow bonus time and it is sometimes beneficial.  They also have a number of resorts across the country, but really prime areas are neglected.  The practice of buying up prior resorts and sticking in new housing is something they have done successfully in several locations IE- Sheridan, IL.



I had never look at it as devalueing current owners but you really put it into perspective.  That is essentially what ends up happening.  However, they are masters at it.


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 27, 2008)

Rhapsody is also selling timeshares on former Lake Delton and there was another group mentioned in t he paper that is seeking permission to build timeshares.  Dells may end up overbuilt like a few other areas of the country.  Many developers cover themselves, by selling fractional ownership or whole ownership with timeshare and rental privileges.


----------



## Jimster (Jun 27, 2008)

*Lake Delton*

Of course, then there is the graphic footage of 4 homes falling into Lake Delton about 2 weeks ago.  I think the area my be in for some ecological changes all the way around.

As to levels of ownership, when I first bought from Silverleaf, all members were equal.  Then they added club and destination levels- fortunately I was in the higher of the two based upon the unit I owned.  Then they added Presidential level.  They just keep adding.  So the effect is that when they add a level, those caught in the lower level can not either use other level resorts or can not trade into the higher level.  Of course, each time they make such changes they come back to you and say "wow, we have an opportunity for you to get in on the ground floor...."  

The most egregious thing they did to me as far as i was concerned was when they refused to allow me to use the otherwise mediocre trading power of my resort and put it in Points for Deposit.  At that time, no one and I mean no one at RCI had a clue that this could not be done.  They all thought that it qualified.  I had VC's and supervisors trying to put my unit in PFD only to find out that Silverleaf would not allow it.  Why wouldn't they allow it?  Did it hurt them?   No, in fact it may have helped them.  After bucking my way up through several levels of Silverleaf bureacracy, the reason they would not allow this innocent use of PFD was because I had not paid anything for this "benefit".  They couldn't stomach the fact that someone would get something they didn't pay some type of fee, award, or remuneration to Silverleaf for.  Simply, it didn't  hurt them, it helped me but since it was a "benefit" they must get some kind of payment.  This is the kind of organization we are talking about.


----------



## andersonsmith (Jul 11, 2008)

The newspaper had articles shows to the many timeshare in any river road. Street Talk is a collection of tips, facts, gossip, and hypothesis. The timeshare beat as an outlet for the free expression of its readers and for their amusement. 

__________________________________________
Anderson Smith
Canbet bonus and free bet offer at Betting Choice.


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 11, 2008)

andersonsmith said:


> The newspaper had articles shows to the many timeshare in any river road. Street Talk is a collection of tips, facts, gossip, and hypothesis. The timeshare beat as an outlet for the free expression of its readers and for their amusement.
> 
> __________________________________________
> Anderson Smith
> Canbet bonus and free bet offer at Betting Choice.


 
I am not sure what you mean, but the article in thenewspaper I referred to was the Dells Events, reporting on a city council meeting discussion on whether to allow these timeshares to be built.


----------



## Willowbrook (Jul 15, 2008)

Even more building proposed for the Dells (400 Rentals)

If you build it, they will come?

http://www.wiscnews.com/wde/news/295807


----------



## rapmarks (Jul 15, 2008)

I saw that article too, it was very surprising.  
Also, the Polynessian hotel is advertising whole ownership too.  I don't know if that is for hotel rooms, suites, or what.  I have a feeling we are on our way to being overbuilt.
I remember going to Great Wolf odge on Labor Day for the music.  They told us they were 3% of capacity that night with about 10 rooms booked.  We drive past the hotels on H and the frontage road and after the summer the parking lots are almost empty during the weekdays.


----------

